# MY BEAGLE BARKES TO DAY!!!!!!!!!!!



## sureshot#1 (Jan 4, 2004)

I have been runnin my beagle everyday for all this week and there is bout 3 rabbits in this pine field and he found 1 of tthem YAAAAAHHHHHOOOOO it is not season in IL now so i just take my toy gun out there and i am hopin that will get him used to knowin when to be serious and when he can act his little doggy self ha ha ha... I think he just got used to me and all of whats goin on


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Way to go!!

Keep him on them and he will turn out just fine.

madison


----------



## sureshot#1 (Jan 4, 2004)

I will try any way lol now can you tell me how i can break him of the deer.... and how do i erase sdome of my posts on this thing lol


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Sureshot-

I have heard of a couple of ways to try and stop this. Fortunately my beagle has not done this yet..

1. Invest in a shock collar, and be careful to only use it when absolutely neccesary, for instance if he breaks for a deer I would definatley give it to him.. Let me tell ya, the shock collar does wonders!! My collar has 7 settings and I tested each one out on myself (hand) just to feel what I would be giving my dog. I dont go any higher than 3 (being that 4 is pretty dam good) and he turns around right now. My collar also has a tone button, so that I dont need to shock him anymore, once he hears the tone he understands what I want..

2. Get some deer hair and put it on a mouse trap and set it out in the woods, if he finds it, he may not ever chase another deer. Sounds pretty crude, but..... (I got that one off a beagle website. so dont think I'm a crule person now...)

keep it reel
madison


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

terrible idea, might break something. at least cover it with something a little cushy so your brand new 1000 dollar beagle doesnt end up as a gimp


----------

